# Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB?



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Here is Philips HID kit GB!!!! Don't miss out!*



[Modified by GTiandrew, 12:33 AM 1-22-2003]


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

Get up there!!!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Get up there!!!![HR][/HR]​I have contacted them on it lets see...


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

whoo hooo, i want h4 [email protected]!


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (TheTrader)*

bump


----------



## JettaGLIman (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

i'd be interested to see the GB pricing


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (JettaGLIman)*

ttt


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

bump #2


----------



## NJ2000GTI (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

me too. c`mon group buy.


----------



## A1.8T (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (NJ2000GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]me too. c`mon group buy.







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (A1.8T)*

bump for a GB


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Luckyzeee)*

IM in


----------



## arjetta (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (fluxburn)*

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (arjetta)*

This would ONLY be possible if everyone who really wants to do it would be willing to put 50% down right away and wait until there is ATLEAST 10 ppl!
Last time there was not enough ppl at the "end of the day" but Autolamps decided to honor the ones out there anyhow!
We had alot of ppl to begin with but then when it came to actually paying...


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

how about you collect people's info such as email address and their phone numbers then blast out the email for deposit when more than 10people sign up. People have to put down %50 to recieve the deal then when the time comes for the payment they can spend rest of 50% to close the deal.
I could just go ahead and order the kit but if I can save 10-15% that would be great!


----------



## david equitz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

I haven't been in the loop on this. What HIDs are we specifically referring? OEMs, aftermarket Kits?? I may be interested.........


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (david equitz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't been in the loop on this. What HIDs are we specifically referring? OEMs, aftermarket Kits?? I may be interested.........







[HR][/HR]​Philips HID kit through Autolamps-online.com
It is retrofit kit we are referring to.
But they are the best quality retrofit kit you can find in the market.


----------



## soundguybob (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

I'd be up for this...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how about you collect people's info such as email address and their phone numbers then blast out the email for deposit when more than 10people sign up. People have to put down %50 to recieve the deal then when the time comes for the payment they can spend rest of 50% to close the deal.
I could just go ahead and order the kit but if I can save 10-15% that would be great!
[HR][/HR]​Kinda what I meant but I haven't recieved confirm from Nick yet if he wants to do this again!


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how about you collect people's info such as email address and their phone numbers then blast out the email for deposit when more than 10people sign up. People have to put down %50 to recieve the deal then when the time comes for the payment they can spend rest of 50% to close the deal.
I could just go ahead and order the kit but if I can save 10-15% that would be great!

Kinda what I meant but I haven't recieved confirm from Nick yet if he wants to do this again![HR][/HR]​well Cullen, sign me up. Let us know. I will send my info the same day. I am so in for this.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
This would ONLY be possible if everyone who really wants to do it would be willing to put 50% down right away and wait until there is ATLEAST 10 ppl!
Last time there was not enough ppl at the "end of the day" but Autolamps decided to honor the ones out there anyhow!
We had alot of ppl to begin with but then when it came to actually paying...







[HR][/HR]​Hey guys....I ordered back in August when everyone said "I'm in", "reserve my set", blablablabla.....
Nick at Autolamps and Cullen are hooking us up with excellent equipment. I know the $$$ might seem steep, but for what you get in service and quality.....IT CAN'T BE BEAT!!! Luckily, I got the discount then.
I gotta check funds after Christmas........but if I can afford another set for my Jeep......








Free BUMP anyway!!!


----------



## 00boravr6 (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

cullen would the hids be oem hids and would they be for a bora??? with all the parts???? with more details i may be interested....


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (00boravr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cullen would the hids be oem hids and would they be for a bora??? with all the parts???? with more details i may be interested....[HR][/HR]​Yeah......Cullen, you think an OEM MK4 HID set up can be set up for a GB????


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cullen would the hids be oem hids and would they be for a bora??? with all the parts???? with more details i may be interested....
Yeah......Cullen, you think an OEM MK4 HID set up can be set up for a GB????[HR][/HR]​Not at this point too many other GB's going on!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cullen would the hids be oem hids and would they be for a bora??? with all the parts???? with more details i may be interested....
Yeah......Cullen, you think an OEM MK4 HID set up can be set up for a GB????
Not at this point too many other GB's going on![HR][/HR]​Quite understandable........lets see if this can happen before the spring of 2003.....


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (gsantelli)*

Got in contact with the frequent flyer Nick today seems to be ok!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

I might be up for this too, sorry about last time cullen, couldn't get the funds quick enough.
I've been waiting a while now for rexmotorsports to ship my hid kit. I'm e-mailing them tonight, if i find out it's going to take too long for them to get the bulbs in







, I'll just ask for a refund of $470.00 and spend the extra amount for better customer service.
BTW: how are payments arranged, check? MO? credit card? Also can you put up all the $$ right away?


[Modified by GtiVR6Guy, 1:06 AM 12-11-2002]


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

WooHoo!!!!!! Make this happen Cullen and I will worship you!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

We are GOOD to go!
So now someone dig up those old posts!!
I am off tomorrow to pick up my wife who finally is arriving to this side of the Atlantic!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I might be up for this too, sorry about last time cullen, couldn't get the funds quick enough.
I've been waiting a while now for rexmotorsports to ship my hid kit. I'm e-mailing them tonight, if i find out it's going to take too long for them to get the bulbs in







, I'll just ask for a refund of $470.00 and spend the extra amount for better customer service.
BTW: how are payments arranged, check? MO? credit card? Also can you put up all the $$ right away?
[Modified by GtiVR6Guy, 1:06 AM 12-11-2002][HR][/HR]​No prob!
Sounds like a wise decision!


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

oh this could get me in trouble but.....
Hell, count me in too


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (SilberBora02)*

i'm in... fo'sho~
what's the payment deal on this?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (SilberBora02)*

OK, well if the GB is on then count me in. I recieved a reply from rexmotorsports about my kit, and basically got the run-around (our source isn't shipping on time bla bla bla). So as soon as i can get a refund, i'm in!!!! 
Thank you cullen


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We are GOOD to go!
So now someone dig up those old posts!![HR][/HR]​Well this is what I found:
Last HID GB: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=444535 
Last HID GB FAQ: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=444537
Now to all whom this concerns, I simply did a search and posted these old threads for your viewing pleasure. I'm not sure if the same rules apply to this new GB, you might want to check with cullen or nick for that.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm not sure if the same rules apply to this new GB, you might want to check with cullen or nick for that. [HR][/HR]​Yes I spoke to Nick earlier today, and I see he even checked in here before he took off on his flight, but back to the issue YES the SAME rules, technically it is like REVIVING the OLD GB!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

Hummmmm... !!
I have e-codes on my jetta Iv. Question… 
Should I give the Hylow kit a try?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm not sure if the same rules apply to this new GB, you might want to check with cullen or nick for that. 
Yes I spoke to Nick earlier today, and I see he even checked in here before he took off on his flight, but back to the issue YES the SAME rules, technically it is like REVIVING the OLD GB![HR][/HR]​Well, as you all can see....the quota for people wasn't met last time.....and Nick at Autolamps STILL honored the discount to those that purchased a set, like myself. 
If you're not in this GB, then you're not getting TOP QUALITY products for your money!!!!
Later!


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm not sure if the same rules apply to this new GB, you might want to check with cullen or nick for that. 
Yes I spoke to Nick earlier today, and I see he even checked in here before he took off on his flight, but back to the issue YES the SAME rules, technically it is like REVIVING the OLD GB![HR][/HR]​* LET THERE BE A LIGHT!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Cullen for answering back to us with another GB.
Folks send Cullen your info and the HID kit you want and lets get this rolling!
visit http://www.autolamps-online.com for the HID kit you need


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

hi guys,
i bought my hid kit too in the last GB
man, autolampsonline is really great, nice ppl, and i will definitely buy from them again... 
if you missed the last chance, now it is time to get into it again
many thanks to Cullen, Nick and Janet (from autolamps)!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (skyline)*

okay, i've asked this question before, and i'll ask again since i always get like... 50 different answers. hows the glare with e-codes?


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]okay, i've asked this question before, and i'll ask again since i always get like... 50 different answers. hows the glare with e-codes?[HR][/HR]​Much less than NA spec headlights. I can speak for Golf/GTI only.
check the link below
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=619223
You will see ecode with HID set up. You see little or no glare. Good stuff!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

cool. do you have a pic of the car? i want to see the glare that oncoming drivers may see. thanks~








edit : and is there any permanent modification required to install these? i've seen that a couple people had to cut the plastic cover behind the headlights.










[Modified by 02TurboGTI, 8:12 AM 12-13-2002]


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cool. do you have a pic of the car? i want to see the glare that oncoming drivers may see. thanks~








edit : and is there any permanent modification required to install these? i've seen that a couple people had to cut the plastic cover behind the headlights.









[Modified by 02TurboGTI, 8:12 AM 12-13-2002][HR][/HR]​Dude, no offense but you are asking ALOT man! That means someone has to get on the car and has to take the picture of vw with ecode and HID as it is passing. You think the picture will show exactly how it looks?
Any and which way you cut it, there will be glare since it is reflecter based housing. However, it is not as bad as NA spec headlights. 
I had HID conversion kit on NA spec GTI headlights, with proper alignment, I never got flashed by opposit traffics. Only reason Im considering doing ecode is to enhance the beam pattern.
OEM HID is the best since it is projector based and the beam will cut off as it does in Audi or BMW. 
So there you have it. Sorry but you are asking alot. You either get on with this GB, which is a good deal or you don't. The pictures under the link that I provided above should be enough evidence to you that ecode and HID is good choice.
And yes you will have to make 1" hole behind the headlight housing cover.
Pay to Play bro!



[Modified by GTiandrew, 8:32 PM 12-13-2002]


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

my bad, i just don't wanna get something that i don't like for $450... i'm hella poor, lol. i didn't think you'd actually get so annoyed from someone asking questions. i'm not a lighting expert, so i'm looking for a bit of guidence and help. i think i will get in on this though. thanks for all the answers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by 02TurboGTI, 5:06 AM 12-14-2002]


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

so what is pricing on these, when is this group buy happening around... when will you need the money


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

Well this is what I found:
Last HID GB: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=444535 
Last HID GB FAQ: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=444537

These are them......enjoy!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (gsantelli)*

I just finished reading through the old thread.....Holy sheeeeezy......last time, everyone wanted in, and beside myself, Germanrox, and Cullen, NO ONE else posted in the GB.....
I hope this time around, you guys are serious. Cullen and Nick are good guys to do biz with......take advantage of the opportunity people.










[Modified by gsantelli, 11:05 AM 12-14-2002]


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (gsantelli)*

WERD!!!!!
Send your info to Cullen. 10% off of price listed on http://www.autolamps-online.com
Thaaaaanks


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

I’m running e-codes and vision plus + Blue vision (City Lights)
One of the things that confuses me more is the glare…. I took this
pics 30ft in front of the car and to my eyes.. the glare from the head lamp
Looked like any other head lamp on the street. But looking at the pics…
They seems to have more glare than the eye can see.

... What a Dilemma... Should I get Hylow... !!









*Dig camera in auto mode. No flash*








*Dig camera in Night mode. No flash*








*Wall Pic. No flash*












[Modified by robin_lantigua, 7:54 PM 12-14-2002]


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

so can we start ordering these? i've e-mailed cullen for the password, so i can order them from autolamps.com right?


[Modified by 02TurboGTI, 11:19 AM 12-15-2002]


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Cullen)*

Well what seems to be the problem with a new groupbuy? 
HID companies are making a big deal of what they have KNOWING that HID products ARE ALL OVER now. 
If this continues to happen, I will organize one myself just like I did wiht the euroswitch







so these "stores" or people wanting 50% money first will cut all the BS and start offering us good deasl! By the way, if there is a new groupbuy I might be interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Senna 1.8T)*

[Modified by robin_lantigua, 8:32 PM 12-17-2002]


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

Cullen... Email you and the mails keep comming back!!

[Modified by robin_lantigua, 8:31 PM 12-17-2002]


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

bump!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

I'm in for the Hylow Kit..!!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

Reading trough the topic this people had shown interest for the GB
01 GTiandrew
02 TheTrader
03 JettaGLIman 
04 NJ2000GTI 
05 A1.8T
06 fluxburn
07 arjetta
08 soundguybob
09 GtiVR6Guy
10 02TurboGTI
11 quailallstar
12 Robin

*LET THERE BE A LIGHT!!!!!!!!! *



[Modified by robin_lantigua, 2:51 PM 12-18-2002]


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

Ok guys... E-mail cullen for your password and start ordering!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

Ordered!!








cullen, you got mail!
Werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

i still haven't gotten a password from cullen. is this gb on or what? where's cullen at?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

YES, the GB is on as we speak!
Cullen's e-mail: [email protected]
In the "subject" field of the e-mail, simply put "AUTOLAMPS"...
In the email, quote your reference number.
He will send you the password








Can't wait for my x-mas gift












































[Modified by GtiVR6Guy, 5:31 AM 12-19-2002]


[Modified by GtiVR6Guy, 5:32 AM 12-19-2002]


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

Ok, now that the lights are on the way, who has a good price on the euro light switch?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, now that the lights are on the way, who has a good price on the euro light switch?[HR][/HR]​*Senna 1.8T*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=235895&page=7



[Modified by robin_lantigua, 7:32 AM 12-19-2002]


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

Thanks
Damn







$45.00 shipped for a euroswitch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

What about some nice eyebrows (no notch)?

ok i'll shut up now


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

Message from AUTO LAMPS ON LINE:
THIS IS TO CONFIRM THAT YOUR ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED. THANK YOU FOR SHOPPING WITH AUTOLAMPS-ONLINE.


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

did u get ur password from cullen yet?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

Yes.. ordered already. Now I got a tracking#


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

Will we run into problems when inspection is due?
How well do they test the lights, is it just a check to see if they function, have DOT etched on the front, or is it more involving?
Cause mine is almost up, and once the lights go in, there is no coming back out!


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

sure there is. the kit is plug and play isn't it?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

yes the kits are plug and play... 
By the way... mine is on the states...















Dec 21, 2002 3:36 P.M. YEADON, PA, US IMPORT SCAN


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

on what date did u order the kit?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

Dec 20, 2002 around 9:30 AM US time.
it will be here on monday


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just finished reading through the old thread.....Holy sheeeeezy......last time, everyone wanted in, and beside myself, Germanrox, and Cullen, NO ONE else posted in the GB.....

[Modified by gsantelli, 11:05 AM 12-14-2002][HR][/HR]​Actually dude, it was mostly you posting in that old GB thread. FREAK!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just finished reading through the old thread.....Holy sheeeeezy......last time, everyone wanted in, and beside myself, Germanrox, and Cullen, NO ONE else posted in the GB.....

[Modified by gsantelli, 11:05 AM 12-14-2002]
Actually dude, it was mostly you posting in that old GB thread. FREAK!














[HR][/HR]​




















































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

robin_lantigua : what program did u open ur agreement contract with? i can't open the damn file


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

I opened the file using MS word.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

I felt it was my reponsability to show you this pics because on on on vortex 
has the kit on a jetta with e-codes.
I'm working out some issues with nick. maybe the plain H4 kit will look better.
I drove the car on all kid of roads... I was not flashed ONCE!!
Those dam sUV's produce more glare than this kit. 
Auto lamps has one of the best customer service I have seen.!!











































[Modified by robin_lantigua, 11:13 AM 12-24-2002]


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*









My favorite!!! 1000000% better than NA halogen set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

man, i don't understand why my computer won't open the contract file!!!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

What operating system are you using. If it's windows, ms word and ms office will open the file. If you simply can't open it, ask them if they can send you one in *.txt format.


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

bump again!


----------



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

What's the price on the kit for a Golf IV? 
I read the whole thread and could not find it.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Pannikattk)*

go to the autolamps website, find the kit you want, subtract 10% from it's price. shipping is already included!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

Hey robin_lantigua, what kind of paint do you have on your jetta?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey robin_lantigua, what kind of paint do you have on your jetta?[HR][/HR]​Canyon Red Metallic. Discontinued color!!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

Can any one confirm Autolamps Address.
Autolamps Online
P.O. Box 3154
Chester CH1 6DZ
ENGLAND
Thanks


[Modified by robin_lantigua, 9:08 PM 12-26-2002]


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey robin_lantigua, what kind of paint do you have on your jetta?
Canyon Red Metallic. Discontinued color!![HR][/HR]​One most beautiful color!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

Got my lights installed the other day. They look amazing!! Thanks to cullen, nick and everyone else at autolamps and here on the vortex. Good job guys. 
Now about the hot-restrike thing. Is it good or bad to turn off-on the lights after they have been on (hot)?
Also one ballast is mounted near some plastic, do they get hot enough to melt or deform the plastic?


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

k... autolamps still hasn't replyed to my e-mail concerning the document that my computer won't open. i guess it's due to the holidays. can anyone here convert the document to txt or soemthing and e-mail it to me?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

what kind of file format is it currently in? Just email it to me, [email protected]


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

*02TurboGTI* I think they are close until the 6th!!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

Is Auto lamps is still close. Any one knows anything?


----------



## Kwan1 (Sep 7, 2001)

no 9007 kits??


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Kwan1)*

Sorry no 9007 kits


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

are they open yet?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

Yup.. they are back. I got e-mails from them today.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*

i ordered mine today, hopign to get my waiver to sign and my lights real soon!!


----------



## dqwolf1 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (cullen or anyone)*

WHen is the last day to order the HID kit for the group buy? also what do i need to do after deciding the kit I want?
thanks, Shelton


[Modified by dqwolf1, 1:50 AM 1-7-2003]


----------



## Nick Cottiss (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (dqwolf1)*

Happy New Year and may 2003 bring you everything you could wish for.
Yes we are back so a quick catch up and brief answers
The documents are in Word format (doc). If this doesnt work and we can send them in Rich Text which even the most basic comuter should be able to open
Yes we do have a 9007 kit but its not listed as sales are so small and its low beam only not HYLOW. If you are interested drop me a line.
We have had a small number of issues with some FET harnesses. These are voltage , therefore car specific. If you have a problem we will send you a free set of fuse and relay harnesses FOC by return.
I think thats it , as always if you have specific issues post them up or conatct me directly on [email protected]
Nick


----------



## dqwolf1 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Nick Cottiss)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WHen is the last day to order the HID kit for the group buy? also what do i need to do after deciding the kit I want?[HR][/HR]​thanks, Shelton


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (dqwolf1)*

what type of kits did everyone order? i ordered the H7 kit, but it didn't specify d2s or d2r. when i sent my sign form in, i specified d2r. will d2s or d2r make a difference?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

D2S should be used for ALL retrofits. A D2R bulb is for OEM reflector type hid, like those found in acura's and late 90's Benz'. I ordered the 6000k H7 D2S kit.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

OK guys I have some MK4 look headlights comming in for my 97 GTI and I would like to get some HID's this time around. I know it uses H7 bulbs so I guess I will need a H7 kit but what is the difference this one _H7 Xenon HID Headlamp conversion kit _ and this one here _H7 6000K Xenon HID Headlamp conversion kit _? 
Also it says expected life time of 3000 hours? Is that for bulbs, so I need to change them every so often? Can I purchase them at the same time as well and stil get the discount? 
thanks


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BiH)*

how many people ordered a kit? it doesn't seem like that many


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BiH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK guys I have some MK4 look headlights comming in for my 97 GTI and I would like to get some HID's this time around. I know it uses H7 bulbs so I guess I will need a H7 kit but what is the difference this one _H7 Xenon HID Headlamp conversion kit _ and this one here _H7 6000K Xenon HID Headlamp conversion kit _? [HR][/HR]​Alright.. I'm in the same boat. So, what's the difference in these two products?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (ramylson)*

one is 4100k and the other is 6000k


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

Once again for people who don't know how fun HIDs are
my 6000k H7 Autolamps-online HID retrofit kit in mk4 look lights
before








after









[Modified by germanrox, 11:19 AM 1-13-2003]


[Modified by germanrox, 12:05 AM 1-31-2003]


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

finally got my kit installed


























[Modified by 02TurboGTI, 8:59 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. How about some night pics.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (robin_lantigua)*









Looks good, now just get some whiter city lights and your http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

02TurboGTI:
Which kit did u get? 4100K or 6000K?
They look really nice!


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (VR6 Kid)*

my drivers side light stopped working today. i've e-mailed autolamps, and if i get the problem corrected, i'll post more pics


----------



## Veedub98Gti (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

dayum i am jealous..those night shots germanrox are hot! the before don't even do them the after justice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Veedub98Gti)*

ive got the autolamps H7 set for sale. i bought them in the group buy but i have ran into a deal on a turbo so im selling all non performance stuff i have. 450 shipped to you door with autolamps literature


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (vweuroracer)*

lighting IS performance!


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

im talking about whp!!!!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (vweuroracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]im talking about whp!!!![HR][/HR]​You can only drive as fast as the eye can see


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (vweuroracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ive got the autolamps H7 set for sale. i bought them in the group buy but i have ran into a deal on a turbo so im selling all non performance stuff i have. 450 shipped to you door with autolamps literature[HR][/HR]​are they 4100K or 6000K?


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (VR6 Kid)*

4100k


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

very true!!! but when it all comes down to it, stock will have to do until _after_ the turbo. sorry this is







!!!!


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

can i still get in on this?? Just got my bora ecodes...and which kit should fit? Please, I got the money now!!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BORA24VGLI)*

the kit you will need for the bora e-codes is the H4 hy/low kit


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

alright im having problems w/ the site...its 10% off right? Discounted from $600,. which would leave me right around $540? How would you say this compares to the Hella System Plus from Autodirectsave.com?
Thanks again


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BORA24VGLI)*

Ok, There is GB going on right now through HIDsource.com as well.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=666349


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BORA24VGLI)*

it will be far superior to that crap they are selling over there at Autodirectsave.com. 
quote:[HR][/HR]Stock Halogen bulbs in your car operate at 3200K and incandescent bulbs at only 2600k. In comparison HID's operate 7500K for blue and 9000K, emitting a super white light which resembles that actual color temperature of daylight[HR][/HR]​That couldn't be further from the truth. OEM bulbs run at 4100k and the highest "blue" bulb you can buy without any sort of filter on it is the Philips Cool Power Xenon bulb (Ultinon) at 6000k. 7500 and 9000 are filtered bulbs and will be so dim and purple/blue you'll just get laughed at. Plus over at autodirectsave they do not have the hy/low kit, just an H4 bulb with a shield (hopefully) so all you get is low beam. Crap crap crap. Go with autolamps-online for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

agreed


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

Sean,
thank you for the informative response.. I was under the impression that the Hella Plus System was a good kit, in its entirety. I saw a 1.8t gti w/ them housed by ecodes, and i was quite impressed to say the least. But I am no lighting oficionado by any means. So now that Ive made my mind, is this GB still running? I need to get in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BORA24VGLI)*

Yeah its still on, email them to get on it. you will pay the full price now and once it reaches the minimum you will be refunded the difference. My kit should be shipping on tuesday I was told.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BORA24VGLI)*

No problem Bora http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif have fun with your 12 extra valves


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BiH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah its still on, email them to get on it. you will pay the full price now and once it reaches the minimum you will be refunded the difference. My kit should be shipping on tuesday I was told.







[HR][/HR]​Anyone know what the minimum is and how many people bought a kit.


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GtiVR6Guy)*

just needed to comment on autolamps.com. i blew a relay on my driver's side system, and i contacted them via e-mail asking for support. all of their responses were prompt, and very helpful. after 2 e-mails, they're sending me another wire harness free of charge shipped ups express. i'd definitly do business with them again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (02TurboGTI)*

when i ordered my kit form autolamps they were also extremely helpful, i couldnt get a fax to work so they accepted my waiver via pdf format and were extemely prompt with email. thanks to janet at autolamps.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (vweuroracer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Janet is cool!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

Is this group buy still on? How much does a kit cost for H7 bulbs? What ____K are the kits? THanks for the help. They will be needed for a MKIV look lights for MKIII


[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 8:02 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BiH)*

so this gb IS still on? GTIAndrew, youre running BOTH gb's? Autolamps-online and HIDsource? Are theses the same kits? Some people tell me they are, some say they arent. Please inform
Peace,
Corey


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is this group buy still on? How much does a kit cost for H7 bulbs? What ____K are the kits? THanks for the help. They will be needed for a MKIV look lights for MKIII

[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 8:02 PM 1-21-2003][HR][/HR]​its still on, $499 for 4100K H7 kit and $579 (I think) for 6000K kit. substract %10 from the price to get GB pricing.


----------



## GTiandrewK (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BiH)*

*Here is Philips HID kit GB!!!! Don't miss out!*


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrewK)*

Philips does not make a "HID kit" please don't cross post a lesser quality "kit" in this thread, thanks. quote:[HR][/HR]*Here is Philips HID kit GB!!!! Don't miss out!*
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BiH)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
its still on,... [HR][/HR]​meaning the Autolamps-online GB, or the HIDsource.com GB???


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Philips does not make a "HID kit" please don't cross post a lesser quality "kit" in this thread, thanks. *Here is Philips HID kit GB!!!! Don't miss out!*
[HR][/HR]​Last time I check, I started the thread.
Also, lesser quality? HIDsource uses Philips Ballasts and Philips bulbs! same as Autolamps. Also, the whole issue about the relay is done.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=676488
Please check and get your facts updated.
HIDsource.com GB on HID system is on!


----------



## jackGTI337 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Philips does not make a "HID kit" please don't cross post a lesser quality "kit" in this thread, thanks.
[HR][/HR]​I thin someone is trippin hard! You and your pro autolamps-online boys should recognize some of the major issues Autolamps kit has! 
Ask some of the people on board who get kits from Autolamps online. They were having issues within first week of use!
You need to get your attitude straightened. Andrew is trying to hook us up! Just like he did with neuspeed rearswaybar GB! 
BOOOOOOO! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (jackGTI337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HIDsource uses Philips Ballasts and Philips bulbs! same as Autolamps. 
[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]I thin someone is trippin hard! You and your pro autolamps-online boys should recognize some of the major issues Autolamps kit has! 
Ask some of the people on board who get kits from Autolamps online. They were having issues within first week of use!
You need to get your attitude straightened. Andrew is trying to hook us up! Just like he did with neuspeed rearswaybar GB! 
BOOOOOOO! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​
So if they are both using Philips Ballasts and Philips bulbs then HIDsource kits are having issues too? What issues are they having?


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (BiH)*

true, they use what looks to be the same hardware, i agree with BiH


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (jackGTI337)*

hey there jack, I too have an autolamps-online kit and have never had any problems. People who have had issues with their kits though have always received prompt service and basically next day parts for replacement. Now look at the people who get stuff from Mrjung or hids4less and see if they offer the same service. 
What does a swaybar GB have to do with an autolamps-online HID GB thread or the fact that someone is crossposting in it? Nothing.


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (germanrox)*

germanrox, it has been proven that lack of relay is not the issue of problems people are having with their HID.
In case you didn't realize, nater already chimed in link below
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=676488
I can name a few people who already had problems with Autolamps-online kit.
Gaki and 02turboGTI
Point is, the problem of HIDkit isn't isolated issue to vendors other than Autolamps. You should recognize that. I am not arguing the fac that autolamps makes quality kit using philips ballasts and bulbs. In fact, I m arguing that other companies do as well.
Therefore, since we all know now that MK IVs do not need relay, as long people buy it from a vendor who will stand behind their product, they are game. HIDsource is one of these vendor! Unlike your claim how they produce subpar product compare to autolamps-online. Why cant you admit that?


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

the only problems I had with my kit was solely my fault. The first problem I had was locating a good ground.
My second problem was after locating a good ground.. forgetting to slide the rubber weather washer between the clip and the ballast. This caused oxidation on the plugs.
Other than those two.. My kit has fired up every single time, morning.. noon or night.. in the rain or dry.
cheers


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (Gaki)*

bump this stuff for sammyL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Calling Cullen: How about another HID GB? (GTiandrew)*

gtiandrew,
I think the problems that autolamps kits are having is a simple one and has been narrowed down to (from what I've heard) the FET wiring harness.
Apparently, they got a bad batch of them and have been having a hard time tracking down which kits actually have the failing FET's.
It's nothing else besides that.
It's true, when people have a failing part (mostly an FET) it's shipped one day shipping from UK to the states here (my regular shipping was 3 days to PA and that was just a regular purchase!).
As far as I have heard there are no other problems with any of their kits.
As far as the whole relay issue...IT COULDN'T HURT!!!! I mean, c'mon!
To tell you the honest to God truth I'd install a relay in my MK4 (if I had one) with my HID's and for the sole reason of not having to worry about what could break down after years of use. And if something does I know where to look.
Anyway, 
It's all good stuff - lots of fun here on the vortex.
Gotta love the exciting and loving conversations!
Later,


----------

